# How to delete a folder with VB6



## AntonABC (Dec 24, 2004)

How can I delete a folder which contains all kind of files using VB6 ? Or if it is more
simple just delete the content of the folder ?
I was going through all my VB books but could not find a solution .


----------



## devil_himself (Apr 7, 2007)

Delete a Folder and all Sub-Folders, including Hidden and Read-Only Files
http://www.freevbcode.com/ShowCode.Asp?ID=1155

Delete All Files in a Folder
http://www.freevbcode.com/ShowCode.asp?ID=2381


----------

